# Shift to Park



## iKermit (Dec 13, 2010)

You just picked it up as in you just bought it or from another repair? Are you still in warranty?


----------



## johnnydicamillo (Dec 26, 2014)

iKermit said:


> You just picked it up as in you just bought it or from another repair? Are you still in warranty?



Sorry, from a previous repair, coolant leak. I am only under power and drive train warranty right now.


----------



## iKermit (Dec 13, 2010)

Sounds like the shifter cable may be misaligned and the car can't tell which gear it's in.


----------

